# Help-Green forms-goodwill message.



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girlies
Can anyone help me with goodwill message. I wrote one which included our easons fro being in this position and why we are donating but i noticed there is a separate question which asks for the reasons why we are donating. The goodwill answer is o
in more depth but am i on the wrong track completely  Finding it hard....pls help
Thanks
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Alexia,

I had a hell of a time with my green forms so I can totally sympathyse with you hun.

For the good will message I just put something like " I wish every susccess to our recipient and am sure that any child born as a result of any treatment will have a happy,healthy upbringing filled with love. 

I am sure thats not exactly what I put but its along those lines,hope it helps hun.If your unsure call your clinic cos they will be more than happy to help

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun, have sent you an email. Dont worry, I think we all struggled with this bit!!!

xxx


----------

